# Not wanting to eat



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

This is for my family members dog. 
He really didn't eat much yesterday. This morning he ate about 3 pieces of turkey deli meat and drank water.
No vomit or diarrhea. 
Refused: dog can food, kibble, and white rice. He hasn't ate anything after the turkey. Hoping tomorrow he'll eat something.
They did buy chicken broth to see if he'd at least drink some (I'll find out tomorrow if he wanted any)
Do you have any recommendations on what he might eat? 
They made him a vet appointment on Thursday. Which isn't "ideal" but it is what it is. And they just want to keep him eating for now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would use turkey BABY food instead of deli meat. If he is having digestion issues, salt really isn't ideal. Deli meats usually has lots of salt for preservation. I'm glad he is drinking water. Good luck on the vet visit.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wasn't aware of that.
They or we don't have any babies or baby food for that matter. And we went to the store yesterday but I wasn't thinking about baby food. I have heard of people feeding dogs baby food just didn't occur my mind yesterday. 
This morning we talked (it's actually my grandparents/aunt dog) and he didn't want the chicken broth last night. She ended up just putting about 4 tsp. down his mouth. He woke this morning and he voluntarily started eating kibble. He only ate a little and vomited shortly after. 
I'm wondering if he has some kind of blockage as he puked the kibble. 
Still hasn't passed any stool since Monday. 
But he's still acting completely fine (barking, playing, and just being himself)
She'll continue to try to get him to eat whatever he'll eat.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like some kind of blockage. I would call the vet, and tell them he hasn't had a BM in a few days, and is not eating. Vomiting what your aunt put down his throat and the little bit of kibble he ate means something is wrong. I think I remember that they had a vet appointment for tomorrow? Hopefully, they will keep that date.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

He didn't vomit the chicken broth but the kibble did come back up. 
This morning he ate ground beef and puked it hours later. 
Still no BM and only vomited twice. And still acting his normal self. 
His appointment is at noon tomorrow.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So he went. 
The vet isn't sure what he has yet. 
He can either have Parvo (they tested him)
Or he can have a flea/tick disease which they also tested for (he doesn't have any now but when they got him, almost a year ago he was covered in fleas and ticks) 
Now they have to wait for the results. 
They said both of these things can be the reason why he stopped eating. 
He did end up having a BM last night.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

The vet said to put him on chicken and rice until the results come back. 
But they don't know how much to give. I've never given my dogs only chicken and rice so I really don't know know how much. 
He ate almost a cup after he got back from the vet.
I told her just give him 3/4 to a cup for breakfast. And 3/4 to a cup for dinner. He weighs 14 pounds. I'm hoping he'll be just fine with this amount...?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I would probably to 1 cup total for a dog that size, but it does depend on how much chicken there is in it. I guess I would err on the side of less if the dog's stools are not great, but if the dog is hungry, the amount you suggested for a few days should be fine. Glad there was finally a bowel movement!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

With a dog that is having digestive issues, I would feed less and more often. 1/4 of a cup 3-4 times a day. I would add lots of fluid to make it soft. 

Parvo testing is done with a small amount of feces (from a thermometer?) but the results are there within a few minutes. Some of the flea/tick illnesses are done with a drop of blood, again results are there right away. Is the vet doing more tests to confirm/deny any of the tests?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

He definitely needs to "catch up" on eating. They're is way more rice given then chicken. 
I don't think he's having digestive issues as his BM was completely fine (but not too sure..?) 
This is what I also thought Susan. But it's my aunt who took him and I'm getting told through my grandma (she just repeated what my aunt told her)
But my aunt is always in a rush (always has a very busy schedule)
So I'm not too sure but I'm not worried as my aunt is definitely cares for the dog and money isn't really an issue either for whatever the dog needs.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If there are some 'faint' positives on the blood test, then there are other blood tests to confirm or deny the results on the 'quick' tests. Good luck! It can be frustrating getting answers to your questions sometimes!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay I didn't know that. Maybe that's the reason. 
I went to see Fat Boy (dog's name  and no nore vomiting and he happily played with his toys. I'm just glad he's okay


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Let's hope he's on the road to recovery. I'd keep him on several meals a day, just to be sure. If you 'load' his stomach, it may revolt! Several days to a week of small meals should do it.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So Fat Boy is fine now 
But my dog Jojo is now vomiting his kibble within an hour.
I don't think he has vomited the rice. I gave him rice yesterday morning and this morning. I gave him kibble last night and he puked the kibble within an hour and he voluntarily starts eating it again (eww) And his vomit is just the kibble in it's regular shape but with saliva (regurgitation?) 
And he's still having normal BM's. 
I'm a bit lost as to why it's happening. Since everything else is normal. I wonder if he's eating too fast but I doubt it. 
I'm going to give him rice for dinner today maybe I should have gave him rice for an entire day. I will also try to feed him earlier so I can watch him when he vomits. As by the time I check up on him he already has vomited and starts to eat it.
Should I give him some broth? Or it isn't necessary?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, unfortunately, most dogs do try and 'clean up' after themselves when they vomit/regurgitate almost undigested kibble. To us it is disgusting, but to them not so much! I wouldn't worry too much unless it goes on for several days. My cat will do this when she eats too fast. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

But I've noticed it comes back up every time. Yesterday he had a BM. I'm hoping he'll have one today because then that tells me if he's able to pass any food. 
I'm hoping he'll be fine (as of now he's completely normal) 
I know Jr has done this before but he wouldn't re eat it and it didn't happen every time. Like Jojo has 2 nights straight. 
I wonder if he could keep down dog can food. 

Completely different topic/dog but can, can dog food cause an increase of BM's?Buddy Bear has really been "going" He woke me up at midnight and went about 3 times. He never has done that. It's also just normal consistency/ bit softer I was trying to put a bit of weight on him and I'm thinking it was a bit too much at a time (food wise) I know they say cheaper dog food can increase BM. It is Authority, but not grain free, but he's had it in the past.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes a change of dog food can make your dog have more BM's than usual. Back on the amount a little bit.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

He kept vomiting everything so I'm at the vet right now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh dear, I hope he's OK. Let us know.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I feel like an emotional mess. Woke up late and checked up on him and he had puked up every thing he ate last night. I keep thinking if I wouldn't have took him he would have gotten so much worse. I'm thankful I took him this morning. 
They vet said he most likely ate something he wasn't supposed to (I had to leave before the vet came in the room because I had to get ready for work but my grandma stayed with him) 
But I'm very sure that Jojo got into lard. It got thrown out on the dirt a couple days before and he had got loose and I'm sure he ate it. 
He was very dehydrated, they gave him IV fluids and a shot "maropitant cerenia" (for vomiting) 
Only chicken and rice for a while and was also told to give him very very little. Apparently people see the dog getting better and they overfeed and the dog comes back in a couple of days and have to get the same "treatment" 
I'm a bit surprised they didn't give him any medication to go home. Maybe that's all he needs. 
I'm happy it wasn't a blockage, so was the vet when he was feeling him around


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So he's doing good he hasn't vomited any of his food. But he's only getting a tsp. at a time. When I get home I will increase a bit more every couple of hours. 
I just don't know whats too "fast" I know he's starving but I don't want to over feed and have him get worse. 
Maybe move up a tsp. or so every couple of hours.
The vet said no more than the circle created when you put together your index finger and thumb (if that makes any sense) at a time.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm wondering how much should he have overall in 1 day? 1/4 cup.? Half a cup.? 
Obviously small amounts but I don't know how much in a day should he get. 
I wish I could've asked the vet but I wasn't thinking


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, IF this dog did get into Lard, he almost certainly has pancreatitis. It is an irritation of the pancreas due to the ingestion of a large amount of fat. Then the vomiting and sometimes diarrhea occur. Treatment is control of the vomiting: cerenia and IV fluids. Start his food with something very bland. Don't go too fast. Feed several times a day rather than one or two larger meals. Is Jojo a chihuahua? If so then a tablespoon of rice and chicken broth 4-5 times a day should help. The main thing is to keep him from starting to vomit again. I would keep up the rice and chicken/beef broth for 3-4 days and then slowly go back to his regular food. I'm glad you took him to the vet.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes he's a Chihuahua 
I'm not 100% sure if he did but when I was told the vet said dogs get into every thing in the backyard, he must have ate something. Me and my mom's 1st reaction was the lard that had been thrown out. But again it could have been something else. I looked up pancreatitis and it says dogs stop eating, Jojo did not, he ate everything I gave him. 
I'm feeding him a 1 and a 1/2 tsp. Per hour (last night from 6:30 to about 11 skipping a couple of hours) 
So about 15 Tsp. Is also what I came up with last night to feed him approximately. 
If it was pancreatitis wouldn't the vet had said so? I also always thought pancreatitis was very expensive. The vet bill ws around $120
I'm guessing he's doing very well since this morning he also had a solid BM. I thought he'd have diarrhea because I'm sure his insides all messed up but no.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My roommates dog ate about 1/4cup of fat out of a skillet (dumb woman GAVE it to the dog---"I didn't know that dogs can't handle a lot of fat"). She started vomiting non stop, and we took her into an emergency vet. He was the one who told us that she had pancreatitis. No blood work, just examining her. He gave her a shot to stop the vomiting, and told us NOT to feed her for 24 hours! This was to help the pancreas to rest and heal. She could have broth and water, but no solid food. 

Maybe it was something else JoJo ate? Whatever hopefully, he is doing much better. As for not eating, this was a sheltie, and unless they are really sick, they eat! I can't really remember, as it was years ago.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow, stupid lady
If Jojo had any it was probably no more than a couple of tablespoons but he's only 11 pounds. 
He could have at something else I'm not sure but I'm also just glad he's doing much better.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is 1 cup of rice and 2/8 cup of chicken enough for 11 pound dog? (For the entire day) He's use to 1 cup and a third of kibble 

So Jojo is doing great he's already eating bigger sized meals. I called the vet yesterday and they said it be fine to switch him to kibble on Monday. I have to do it slowly. And he might get a tummy upset and I won't be home majority of the day on Sunday. They will have a person to take them out 1 or 2 times but she wouldn't be able to stay there all day if he does get sick. So I'd rather be on the safe side.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that is fine. You are giving him a cup and a quarter (1c 1/4 of food now) If he is doing OK then go for it.


----------

